# Single photo HDR C&C welcome



## KAikens318 (Jun 5, 2010)

So I used one photo that I had to see if I could turn it into HDR using the Exposure tool on Photoshop then merging in Photomatix. Other attempts failed but I actually kind of like the way this one came out. What do you think? (Minus the red that is on one of the middle posts)

New edited version, this one is much cooler...


----------



## KAikens318 (Jun 7, 2010)

Lol guess it isn't as cool as I thought


----------



## Zhieson (Jun 7, 2010)

I like how the colors of the water and dock posts came out.  I think the Strength setting is a bit too high.  The dock itself is very artificial looking, even for HDR.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I just burnt my retna.

The strenght of the HDR / saturation is too high for my tastes, but then, I prefer HDR to be a tool to help me get an overall exposure and not something to throw me back to my acid days. 

I love the textures in the posts near the water... I'm thinking if you could, somehow, get lower down and frame those up a bit more, might be nice.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 7, 2010)

Ive never been sorry I wasnt a druggie because I appreciate your photo here. It looks like a superrealistic painting. While over the top for some subjects, this is just fine. Its a nice texture shot with the wood, the water and the growth on the posts. And I really like the colors of the water. If the subject was a bit more interesting to me Id almost consider it a wall hanger. There is really a lot of small details worth looking at when you look around it.


----------



## ifi (Jun 7, 2010)

Good HDR. Can you post the original?


----------



## Fedaykin (Jun 7, 2010)

Aaaand this is why I think HDR is being misused in photography. Frankly it is just too much for me, it's not a photo any more.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jun 7, 2010)

Here is the original






I like how everyone has a different taste in HDR. I personally like the 'over the top' ones sometimes that transform the photo into a drawing or painting look. There are few photos that can be done like that and look good, and I personally like this one over cooked in HDR. But that is just me and I certainly respect other people's opinions!


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't let what others say change what you feel or think.  Read it and absorb it, but in the end, if you are happy with your image, thats great.  Different strokes for different folks


----------



## KAikens318 (Jun 7, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Don't let what others say change what you feel or think.  Read it and absorb it, but in the end, if you are happy with your image, thats great.  Different strokes for different folks




Lol love how it throws you back to your 'acid' days.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 7, 2010)

:hippie:


----------



## ifi (Jun 7, 2010)

KAikens318 said:


> Here is the original



The original looks great but your HDR is good too


----------



## desertdave (Jun 7, 2010)

Can I get some fries to go with that kentucky fried HDR?  I love it. Sometimes It's no good, but there is a lot of cool texture to go with this.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 7, 2010)

Fedaykin said:


> Aaaand this is why I think HDR is being misused in photography. Frankly it is just too much for me, it's not a photo any more.



And thats a bad thing because....????


----------



## NateS (Jun 7, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Fedaykin said:
> 
> 
> > Aaaand this is why I think HDR is being misused in photography. Frankly it is just too much for me, it's not a photo any more.
> ...



Just gonna take a guess that this is the *photo* forum?



....and there is no such thing as an HDR from one photo.  An HDR is a Higher Dynamic Range than what the photo can capture with one image.  What you have is a tonemapped image. As for the image itself, it is horribly oversaturated and over-contrasted for my tastes.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 7, 2010)

NateS said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Fedaykin said:
> ...


----------



## KAikens318 (Jun 7, 2010)

Lmao at the Kentucky Fried HDR comment  

Creative license is a beautiful thing. Yes this is a photo forum, however when you post photos of stuff such as smoke art, that is more than a photo now isn't it? It is art. 

I guess it's all in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## Fedaykin (Jun 7, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Fedaykin said:
> 
> 
> > Aaaand this is why I think HDR is being misused in photography. Frankly it is just too much for me, it's not a photo any more.
> ...





NateS said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > And thats a bad thing because....????
> ...



This. nate pretty much said it all.


Bynx said:


> Oh no, not a purist. Oh well, there are also creative people here as well thank doG.



If this is what it takes for you to consider a picture creative...

And it's not creative when 80% of new photographer are doing it. At the end of the day nothing in photography is truly creative. Plus, creative=/=good.


Just my opinion.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 7, 2010)

Im curious why people who dont like HDR spend so much time in the forum telling the posters they dont like the photo. There are many other areas that lend more to traditional photos that are begging for comments.


----------



## ghpham (Jun 7, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Im curious why people who dont like HDR spend so much time in the forum telling the posters they dont like the photo. There are many other areas that lend more to traditional photos that are begging for comments.


 

Because the OP is NOT a true HDR. If people would study up on HDR and realize what it is truly for, there wouldn't be much of a debate. This should be called some other art form.

The original photo is fine on its own and needed NOT HDR processing.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jun 8, 2010)

Fedaykin said:


> At the end of the day nothing in photography is truly creative. Plus, creative=/=good.




Please Please Please tell you me you are joking????? Nothing in photography is truly creative??? Giant WTF moment right there.


----------



## Fedaykin (Jun 8, 2010)

KAikens318 said:


> Fedaykin said:
> 
> 
> > At the end of the day nothing in photography is truly creative. Plus, creative=/=good.
> ...



Have you ever seen a photo that hadn't been done before? I am of course speaking of stuff like the composition, style, subject, etc. not of say a picture of Brooklyn bridge with a midget wearing a fedora sitting in the middle of it, that's just borderline specific and irrelevant to my point.

This applies to any form of art. To create something truly original(yeah I guess that's a better word) is very very very hard. I said creative because part of something being creative is its originality, a BIG part. Don't misunderstand me by thinking I mean *no part* of any given photo is creative/original, because that isn't true for a lot of photos; I am speaking of a completely, purely, 100%(key number) original/creative picture. 

I only said that as a reason why saying "at least he was creative" is most of the time(about 95% I'd say) an erroneous argument.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 8, 2010)

Those who can, do. Those who cant, just yak yak yak. Ive never seen so much BS in any single thread. All from armchair experts who dont post themselves but are fast on the draw to criticize others who do. Bloody amazing. The only thing I will agree with is that the OP is not an HDR and should not have been posted here but in another forum for digital manipulation. But Im glad it was posted here otherwise I would have missed seeing it and I do like it.


----------



## Fedaykin (Jun 8, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Those who can, do. Those who cant, just yak yak yak. Ive never seen so much BS in any single thread. All from armchair experts who dont post themselves but are fast on the draw to criticize others who do. Bloody amazing. The only thing I will agree with is that the OP is not an HDR and should not have been posted here but in another forum for digital manipulation. But Im glad it was posted here otherwise I would have missed seeing it and I do like it.



Opinions have been posted here, whether _you_ consider bull****(or vice-versa _I_ consider the other stuff bs) doesn't matter. If you don't like the honest criticism, don't read it. 

And again you consider what I or others post or do not post to have _any_ bearing on my/out judgement, that's like saying I can't comment on how well or not someone can play basketball based on knowledge and observance yet not on personal ability. Inane argument.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 8, 2010)

Fedaykin, tell me, what do you and others of your ilk get out of criticizing when you dont participate yourself. What is your interest here? Why do you hang around the HDR forum?


----------



## Fedaykin (Jun 8, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Fedaykin, tell me, what do you and others of your ilk get out of criticizing when you dont participate yourself. What is your interest here? Why do you hang around the HDR forum?



I do participate, just not here in the HDR forum. I am not hanging around here, I simply found this thread through the New Posts search. If you need to ask why I or anyone else criticizes then you don't know why it is important.


----------



## Provo (Jun 8, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Fedaykin, tell me, what do you and others of your ilk get out of criticizing when you dont participate yourself. What is your interest here? Why do you hang around the HDR forum?


 

It's because they are true fan's that explains it 

Some people as you said sit around the chair being creative certainly isn't with photography perhaps @
doodling or crochet with the wife but surely not photography oh wait my mistake they're expert's with no expertise, you hit the nail on the head people talk blah but they do not participate to me it's like a contest to bring up their post rankings so they will say whatever often two words just to make a post, I have a better idea instead of just talking out of a$$ why don't you become more useful with your time and create guides, how to etc..That hold up to your post rankings then perhaps people would appreciate and respect you more I know I would.


----------

